# Got any advice on my pregnant mini mare!



## Madison H (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, my mare Cookie was bred in July and I figured out that at the absolute most she would be at 278 days. She is getting quite large and is starting to produce milk. I am wondering if this is normal this early or if it is something I should be worrying about. The last picture is the stud, Pumpkin! Does anybody have any ideas on what color the baby will be too!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Madison,

Firstly welcome




Im am hopeless on guessing colour so ill leave that too the colour experts on here.

Lovely Mare and stud you have. Baby looks to be poking out the sides still. Has she foaled for you before and if so how were her previous foalings ?

Welcome again


----------



## Madison H (Apr 9, 2015)

I got her at an auction. She had bad trust issues and was not friendly at all when I got her. I couldn't even get within 15m to her without her running away. This leads me to believe that her past owners either socialized with her very little or she was treated badly. The owners seemed to care little about the animals and most went for meat at the auction. For this reason I have little information on her but I do believe she was bred before judging on her age and the others for sale at the auction, but I cannot be sure.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Well thank goodness she found you





Is her vulva starting to elongate ? Id be keeping a close eye on her .

Hopefully Diane who is our foaling expert on here, will be on this morning and will be able to give you some more info and advice from the pics you have posted.

Everyone is extra friendly on here , so ask any questions you like.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

Vulva pics would be very helpful. Also are you positive that was her only breeding date? No sooner?

She is beautiful and so is the handsome man. Welcome!!! Diane can give you more details


----------



## Madison H (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes that is definitely the earliest date she would have been bred. I will get more pictures soon! Thanks so much for replying!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 9, 2015)

Welcome! Lots of wonderful people on this forum with excellent advice.


----------



## Madison H (Apr 9, 2015)

Ok, so here is the new picture upon request! Thanks so much to everyone that has replied so far!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 9, 2015)

Excellent thanks for that, this will give our "eyes" something to compare too when you post some more pictures in a few days(if you have time of course)

The same set of pictures will be great as it gives an idea how baby is riding, how her milk bar is going and how she is elongating.

There are plenty of pinned threads at the top of this section of the forum that are worth their weight in gold , highly recommend having a look through them, they have been so helpful to many on here.

Exciting times ahead for you and so glad you joined us


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Madison! Cute minis!! How exciting that you will have a little one soon! She looks really good and is making a nice udder for you!! I dont see any reason to be worried. She will fill out more in her teats when she is getting close, and they will start to point down. She will also drop in her belly and look "slab sided". Minis can go from 300 days to 360 days, they love to keep us guessing! Some minis get really wide tummies! Diane has some great examples of a couple. I think your little gal looks good, but she will probably fill up more in her teats and will loosen up and elongate in her vulva more. That can change quickly though, so keep an eye on her and we are all here to help!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 10, 2015)

If you are correct on your dates, then there could be an issue with a calcium imbalance.

I had a friend breed her mare to our stallion and about this stage, she bagged up, started showing signs of being in labor, and was also obviously very painful. The vet ran tests (not sure what?), prescribed meds to prevent birth/retain pregnancy and calcium to balance out her vitamins and minerals. 3 months later she delivered a healthy, beautiful stud colt with no complications...

cute mare. Looks to be bay with a pangare (spelling?) gene. Stallion looks to be chestnut (ee) but could be a silver bay (don't think so?). If they are bay and chestnut - you could have a black, bay or chestnut foal. If the stallion is silver bay - then you throw in the silver gene as well - which will show on a black or bay base coat horse... I'm not sure how the pangare gene works - haven't read up on it much.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 10, 2015)

Welcome to the Nutty Nursery and so glad you are here. Your mare is beautiful. Here's my favorite site - the Equine Coat Color Calculator. You can put in the color of the sire and dam and see what possible combinations you might get.

Coat Color Calculator

Mini mares can get really wild if they aren't handled so she might just have sat in a pasture all her life. She's very lucky she found you.

Somehow I got a box in here and I have no idea how. Sorry about that and once again welcome.


----------



## Madison H (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey thanks everyone! I will check out her calcium intake and look into that, and keep a close eye on her. Hopefully everything goes as planned! Thanks again to all of you, I just figured I should join one of these cause it seemed so odd for her to be bagging up so soon!!


----------



## Madison H (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't know if this is any help to you colour people, but this is the stud's father (Pepsi). I got little information on the mother and requested it several times but never recieved any, and I don't know much about Cookie.


----------



##  (Apr 10, 2015)

That is a very handsome boy!! He is stunning !!! Sorry I wasn't here yesterday, but was flying to Seattle so didn't have much time except to check threads.

Is there any possibility that your hay or pasture has fescue in it? that can cause what appears to be early development. you can have hay tested, and if it has fescue you need to take her off it during this last trimester. It can cause many problems, but removing them from fescue gets it out of their systems before delivery.

If no fescue, I wouldn't worry as her vulva looks nice and tight with little elongation. Of course this can change quickly, but she looks in fine shape for a late stage pregnant mare -- sticking out both sides just perfectly!


----------



## Madison H (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, I will figure out if there is fescue, and thanks to everyone who has been helping me!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Ohhh goodness he has my dream hair!!!!!!


----------

